# Advertising on a budget



## bensonskills (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi all. I'm just getting started (part time for now) out and was wondering are there any effective ways to advertise on a budget. Word of mouth takes a while and there's only so many family/friends jobs you can do to get the ball rolling. These jobs are fine for experience but they mostly want the job done for peanuts and as I'm using up products and spending a bit of time doing them its going to have to start paying me at some stage. Ideas so far are getting business cards done on vista print to put under random car wipers when I'm out and about during my other job, getting cheap signs (estate agent type material) made up to put up near traffic lights, or leaflet drop in my post code by royal mail (not as dear as it sounds but still more than I was looking to spend). Any ideas or pointers most welcome. Thanks :wall:


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

just asked the same question i had a advert in the local paper, and mini posters in local petrol stations but still no calls not sure what to do


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Yeah there are loads of ways.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

Incredible Detail said:


> Yeah there are loads of ways.


there sure is.


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

like??????????


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Research. 
Few know what your potential local market is like, and those that do are unlikely to share for obvious reasons.
If you are offering a detailing service, then you are looking for people with a bit of cash who don't mind spending it. Too many folk will be more than happy with a fiver foam wash at the local abandoned petrol station. 
So, work on your image and find out where the rich folks play. Looking in the studio, you don't see many cheap cars.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

clicking on your user CP and goin to paid subscriptions is always a good one :thumb:


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

A van with graphics on is the best advertising boost customer wise as they see you working on a vehicle and instead of seeing a blank van/car they see a signed up van. We have had more calls/enquiries when people have seen the van compared with leaflet drops and word of mouth

Mind This is just what we have found but every area may be different

Hope this help :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i don't even have my van sign writton, i had the last one done and did't see much from it so this one i have not done :thumb:

it also means i don't have to keep it clean cos no one knows what it is doin for a living, 


but on the other hand my mate is a kitchen fitter and he says most of his work comes from people seeing the van :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

reputation will go a long way. advertising does not bring much in but to be honest it will take a while. sponsor an event or something that might help to get you known


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

nicp2007 said:


> i don't even have my van sign writton, i had the last one done and did't see much from it so this one i have not done :thumb:
> 
> it also means i don't have to keep it clean cos no one knows what it is doin for a living,
> 
> but on the other hand my mate is a kitchen fitter and he says most of his work comes from people seeing the van :thumb:


Also means less chance of getting your van broken in to. I won't list all the reasons it's not on my van but for me it's better.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> reputation will go a long way. advertising does not bring much in but to be honest it will take a while. sponsor an event or something that might help to get you known


It depends on how you advertise tbh mate and what you class as advertising. 
Posting on a forum like this is a form of advertising and brings in work for some people.

Almost all of my customers compliment me on my advertising :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sign writing on a van also NEEDS to be declared on your insurance, shocking how many people dont know this

another reason not to get it done  :lol:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

My first suggestion would be to try somewhere other than DW for advice.

Many of the pro's on here are (quite rightly in my opinion) getting fed-up with people asking for advice on running a valeting/detailing business.

If you're sitting on your hands waiting for the phone to ring you probably shouldn't be running your own business. There are a wide variety of FREE sources of this kind of information. The government provides support to small businesses - that might be a good place to start.

Although a detailing business is (should be) a very specialised business and has a very narrow clientelle you'll find that it's not that different to promoting any other kind of business.

This would probably be a good place to start >>> http://www.dummies.com/store/Busines...-Business.html <<< if you've got no idea what to do.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> sign writing on a van also NEEDS to be declared on your insurance, shocking how many people dont know this
> 
> another reason not to get it done  :lol:


it should actually bring your premium down, mine did, as it makes your van harder to steal and more noticable if taken :thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Incredible Detail said:


> Also means less chance of getting your van broken in to. I won't list all the reasons it's not on my van but for me it's better.


Sorry but I think a signwritten detailing / valeting van is less likely to be broken into than an unmarked van. My brother is a valeter in an area with a higher crime rate, and had his unmarked vivaro broken into (nothing taken) several times -thieves want power tools, not a pot of dodo!


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> sign writing on a van also NEEDS to be declared on your insurance, shocking how many people dont know this
> 
> another reason not to get it done  :lol:


Not all companies i had quotes from asked though. Although its much harder to get round things now with the internet quotes, as all fields need filling to proceed to the next. Another new one is where they ask for your public liabilty insurance policy number!, seems a bit OTT really, but everyone wants to know everything now.

Theres no easy way of getting consistent work for as little payout as possible, other than time, if youve been doing it long enough and youre good at what you do, the phone will ring, takes years to get established properly, thats what people dont realise, a lot of patcience.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

I'd don't think there is a hard and fast rule as to which vans get broken in to. Your right though. Some people may think "unwritten van = something to hide". Other may think "detailing/valeting van = pressure washer etc".

It also depends on where the van is parked. Contents aren't covered when at travel lodges etc so everyone has to take the most expensive stuff and easy to remove stuff out of their van. 

Someone stealing my "dodo" would be the least of my worries. 

Even if it now doesn't get broken into with writing on the side it doesn't mean it made a difference. Just luck.

I don't leave mines with stuff in it anywhere it's likely to get broken into. Most thefts are opportunists.

I would say sorry for being off topic but this converstation is a bit better.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ahh the black art of promotion, the key factor of any business. 

You either got it or you aint, this time of year is always slower as people are off on holiday and the kids off school.

Im not about to come on a forum and tell you how to promote your business tho sorry.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> sign writing on a van also NEEDS to be declared on your insurance, shocking how many people dont know this
> 
> another reason not to get it done  :lol:


I didnt know that and im with coversure and they never asked whether it was sign written i will have to check and i have my PLI through them aswell


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

walk around naked with an A board over you

if you can't get looks, give up


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

i havent advertised for bout 4 yrs, i have a sign written van, and a website and thats it


----------



## carcare (Jun 19, 2008)

Google obviously you'll also want a website, even if it's only a page.

Yellow Pages

Yell.com

Sign written van

Google takes time to propagate and climbing to the top is slow. But worth it when you get there. Also free

Yellow Pages is bL00dy expensive, also declining in use as most people are using the web. Can be added for free.

so is Yell.com although only for the web link part. Can also get a free listing.

My view on the van is worth doing. While you're quiet empty it out and drive it about/dump it somewhere prominent. Also while you're working say in a built up area people can get your number without having to talk to you.

Probably works better for valeting rather than detailing.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bensonskills (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for all comments. Im not after a free ride. Was just interested in which sort of advertising works as ive wasted too much money on advertising that other types of businesses find useful but ive found not much use at all. Suppose its like some of the replys say.... its all about finding the rich folk with extra cash and nice cars. That and quality of work of course.


----------



## bensonskills (Jul 31, 2010)

David said:


> walk around naked with an A board over you
> 
> if you can't get looks, give up


Might try and get the girl friend talked into that one!!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

bensonskills said:


> Might try and get the girl friend talked into that one!!


shock marketing works :thumb:


----------

